# Bonne année 2021 !!!... :o)



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonne année et bonne santé ! 

Une formule plus que jamais d'actualité... 


Bonne nuit de réveillon tout le monde, dans la mesure du possible considérant le contexte actuel !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

Meilleurs voeux a vous toutes et tous


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2021)

Le cocktail détox pour bien commencer 2021 : le dry martini


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2021)

Mmpff, mpfffmp pffmpf pffmpff ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Meilleure année 2021 !


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonne année les gueux, à la votre !


----------



## Anthony (1 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le cocktail détox pour bien commencer 2021 : le dry martini



Seulement si tu suis la seule et unique recette valable : https://metrozendodo.fr/blog/martini/


----------



## Lio70 (1 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Seulement si tu suis la seule et unique recette valable : https://metrozendodo.fr/blog/martini/


Et quel gin recommandes-tu? J'oscille entre le London Dry et le Beefeater mais n'en ai plus bu depuis longtemps. Je ne suis pas fan du Bombay Saphire dont la torréfaction des grains donne un arrière-goût que je n'aime pas.


----------



## Anthony (1 Janvier 2021)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et quel gin recommandes-tu? J'oscille entre le London Dry et le Beefeater mais n'en ai plus bu depuis longtemps. Je ne suis pas fan du Bombay Saphire dont la torréfaction des grains donne un arrière-goût que je n'aime pas.



J'ai toujours une bouteille de Tanqueray Ten dans le bar, mais en ce moment, j'aime beaucoup les gins (français !) de Citadelle. J'entends beaucoup de bien des gins japonais (et s'ils apprennent aussi vite que pour le whisky, ça va être sympa), mais j'attendrai de pouvoir gouter avant de mettre 40 ou 50 balles dans une bouteille.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Janvier 2021)

Le copier/coller est une fonction qui facilite vraiment la vie quand on doit poster la même chose à plusieurs reprises. J'en profite donc pour présenter à mes amis de MacGénération mes

Meilleurs voeux à tous pour cette nouvelle année 2018!
Sylvie


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2021)

N’avançons pas masqué... une bonne année à tous et toutes. 

J'sais pas ce que réserve 2021, mais si c'est un virus qui réanime l'existence et ne confine pas à la bêtise... c'est toujours bon à prendre, nan ?


----------



## Madalvée (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonne année à tous et merci à la modération de ne pas m'avoir banni aujourd'hui, je vais faire des efforts.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bonne année à tous et merci à la modération de ne pas m'avoir banni aujourd'hui, je vais faire des efforts.


Déjà de bonnes résolutions ?


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2021)

Les années 20, ce sont les années folles!!!

Alors ... 2020 ... 2021...

Je vous souhaite une année pleine de folies!!


----------



## Centaurdedé (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonne et heureuse année 2021 à Tous !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## jesopog (4 Janvier 2021)

Mes Meilleurs Vœux pour l'année 2021 aux Administrateurs de MacGe et à tous les contributeurs du site – merci à eux ! – qui savent être présents et sur qui chacun peut compter, en cas de besoin.


----------



## fifi84 (5 Janvier 2021)

Avec un peu de retard,(mais bon on a tout le mois de Janvier je crois) ma carte de cette année. Et bien sûr, bonne année à tous et à toutes!


----------



## Franz59 (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## ScapO (5 Janvier 2021)

Meilleurs voeux à vous toutes et tous.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> voeux


alt o = œ


----------



## RomanAkaDrej (6 Janvier 2021)

BONNE ANNEE A TOUS !!!!!
Meilleurs vœux


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Janvier 2021)

Un peu en retard (mais, cette fois, dans le bon topic) ...

Je vous souhaite, à toutes et tous, mes vœux les plus sincères pour cette année 2021.
J'espère qu'elle sera moins merdique que 2020 (ça ne devrait pas être difficile - quoique ... il n'y a rein de sûr) et j'espère surtout qu'elle vous sera profitable sur tous les points de vue.
Qu'Amour, bonheur, prospérité et surtout santé vous accompagne tout au long de cette année.

Bonne année 2021 !!!

Cordialement
Angel


----------

